# DreamChii Snuglii (improved)!



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

this took me a while to complete as i wanted to perfect it for someone who ordered it. i know shes been waitin a long time for it so i hope its good enough for her adorable pups :daisy: (its also reversible!)

30 x 20 almost fully shown








rolled around to make a little bed 









not bad for 4 am sewing LOL! :happynails:


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh my. This is so perfect. I may have to add this to my order if you are selling these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Super duper cute!! Great job!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

kellyb said:


> Oh my. This is so perfect. I may have to add this to my order if you are selling these.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App





TLI said:


> Super duper cute!! Great job!


Thanks guys!!! I can't wait to make some more! It was actually fun!  PMed u Kelly! ^.^


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

She'd be crazy not to love it! Awesome job! :thumbright::thumbright:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

So cool! You're a sewing master.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> She'd be crazy not to love it! Awesome job! :thumbright::thumbright:


I sure hope she does LS! First try with this new method and it came out perfect as can be!



KrystalLeigh said:


> So cool! You're a sewing master.


Thank u! *blush blush* I'm not a master yet...still an apprentice or novice haha! :coolwink:


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So, so cute!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Angel1210 said:


> So, so cute!


Thank u angel!


----------



## kittybandit (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks very snuggli wish i was a spoiled chi  lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the color combo.


----------



## ValerieZ84 (Dec 27, 2012)

I love it! Do you have a store on Etsy or something? Id love to look through all your designs.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ValerieZ84 said:


> I love it! Do you have a store on Etsy or something? Id love to look through all your designs.


Heya thanks! Nope no etsy. I have a lot of my work on my fb that's on my siggy or even my page "Dreamchii" on fb as well. I can make one from any fabric pattern available at home, u can pick one from the fabric site, or I can go pick then out at the store if u give me an idea of what design ur looking for..somethin cute, something boyish...somethin sporty...animals...flowers...like that  I also do embroidery as well if u wanna put a name


----------



## ValerieZ84 (Dec 27, 2012)

Wonderful! Ill head on over to facebook  Thanks!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks wonderful Pidge.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ValerieZ84 said:


> Wonderful! Ill head on over to facebook  Thanks!


thank u! 



lynx8456 said:


> Looks wonderful Pidge.


hehe thankie laura! u know fb people see it first lol :lol:


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Girl... Awesome sack!!! Missed u and Dex, and omg!!! That new little puppers is super precious it's been a long time hasn't it. My bad lol!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Girl... Awesome sack!!! Missed u and Dex, and omg!!! That new little puppers is super precious it's been a long time hasn't it. My bad lol!!!


hehehe look who the bird brought in!  hehehe!!! thank u!  im just glad ur still alive lmao~~


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> hehehe look who the bird brought in!  hehehe!!! thank u!  im just glad ur still alive lmao~~


Hee heeee... Alive and well


----------

